# Jack Crevalle in the bays?



## BlackwaterBax (Jun 24, 2012)

Would like to try to hook in to some jack crevalle in the bay, but i havent ever fished for em. Any tips?


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

I see the same 3 swimming by everyday. The only things I could get one to eat was a live finger mullet, a super secret bass lure, and an arrow to the head :whistling:. Got spooled on the bass lure and cut off by a dock with the finger mullet. Arrow to the head= Instant death


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Jackin' 'Em Up said:


> I see the same 3 swimming by everyday. The only things I could get one to eat was a live finger mullet, a super secret bass lure, and an arrow to the head :whistling:. Got spooled on the bass lure and cut off by a dock with the finger mullet. Arrow to the head= Instant death


 Too funny...I've also been spooled by jacks w/ light gear.

I have had good luck on live bait, the larger the better.
Some top water red/trout lures (spooks, etc.), trolled minnow type lures.

My experience w/ them is if they're eating...they'll eat anything...if not, they'll keep swimming.


----------



## BlackwaterBax (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info!! Any tips on how to find em?


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Honestly if you fish east of Garcon Point Bridge by the docks, just fish for reds and specks. Have a set up rigged for them and make sure it will keep the jacks from the docks, then sight cast them as you see them. I see them pushing water by the docks, but you will see them swim quickly by. They are quick, so throw far out in front of them, so hope they see the bait and are hungry


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

find a large school of menhaden @ sunrise. Usually in the bay, near the mouth of a bayou....


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

There is Jacks in Mobile bay.I thought I was hooking monster trout or for sure reds till I finally got one close enough to see.It wasn't easy on 2000 spinning tackle w/15lb line.Hooked 4 before I wised up....:whistling:


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I saw one last year in blackwater chasing a mullet. I saw the wake behind it. By the time I threw my lure, he was already gone. They're fast. I did catch two monsters in the gulf last year. Powerful fish!


----------



## BlackwaterBax (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the good tips!


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

Got one the other day by 3M Bridge on a free lined minheaden.


----------



## BlackwaterBax (Jun 24, 2012)

Butler879 said:


> Got one the other day by 3M Bridge on a free lined minheaden.


Nice fish!!


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice Jacks all around :thumbup::thumbup: I got one last week at 3 mile as well! Got this one on a topwater though


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

What did he taste like?


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice YFT pix....I hope they cook up well.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

They certainly fight hard!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Cornflake789 said:


> Nice Jacks all around :thumbup::thumbup: I got one last week at 3 mile as well! Got this one on a topwater though


im guessing that one was killed for fertilizer........hail to the fisher king:whistling:


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

a said:


> im guessing that one was killed for fertilizer........hail to the fisher king:whistling:


Shark bait!! work great for deep drop baits also.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

I'd love to know if you ate that thing. I've always heard they weren't any good.


----------



## Dafhnny (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks for all the good tips!


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Caught one years back, a friend recommended I bleed it and fry. We did and wasn't best but not bad either but I'd bleed them and cut the dark meat out unless you like meat such as that.


----------



## Jibber (Mar 29, 2014)

Pulled two same day:confused1: 3 miles out of the pass trolling Yozuri 3D diver couple of weeks ago.


----------

